# Hookaroon, a time and back saver.



## ETpilot (Jan 26, 2014)

I had some rounds on the ground that needed stacking to get them off the ground. Before the hookaroon it was a bend over pick up and take to loader. Now with the hookarron I just hit, lift and throw into loader. What a difference. No bending over. This load had 3 large rounds. I was able to lift all three with the hookaroon. The round with the hookaroon stuck in it was the heaviest. For this one I use the forward spike as a handhold. It is handy when splitting as I can drag, roll and lift the rounds. I highly recommend a hookaroon. Mine is homemade. I use it every chance I get.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 26, 2014)

Hookaroon's work very well. I like a pulp hook myself with a little modification. I bend the tip inward slightly,hammer the tip to produce a slight knob and grind the very tip to a point again leaving some of the knob for holding power. Once you sink it in the knob holds the wood much better than a straight point. Yes you do need to bend over more than with a pickeroon but the handle gives a much better grip than a straight shaft pickeroon. JMO


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been wanting to add one of these to the arsenal for a while now.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 26, 2014)

I regularly use a LogRite hookaroon to lift/drag rounds much larger than in the OP's picture. I wish I could remember who tipped me about that tool, but I owe him some fine wine. Really boosts my productivity, makes my right arm 4' longer, almost eliminates bending over, except to pick up hookaroon.
I especially how it keeps fingers out of harm's way. Pinching pinkies in a pile sux.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 26, 2014)

Next to my saw, the pickeroon is the handiest tool I have for firewood.
I've got two of the 36" Hume head from Peavey.
When I'm moving rounds, I have one in each hand.
When splitting, I set my butt on a bucket and use a pickeroon to pull the rounds to me, sure speeds up the process.


----------



## wap13 (Jan 26, 2014)

srb08 said:


> Next to my saw, the pickeroon is the handiest tool I have for firewood.
> I've got two of the 36" Hume head from Peavey.
> When I'm moving rounds, I have one in each hand.
> When splitting, I set my butt on a bucket and use a pickeroon to pull the rounds to me, sure speeds up the process.



I orderd a peavey brand 36" hume head last night after reading a lot of your (and other's) posts about it. I used my fiskars ax as a pseudo hookaroon friday kind of by accident and came home to start researching what style head to get. I'm sure the logrites are nice but I much prefer wood handled tools.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 26, 2014)

wap13 said:


> I orderd a peavey brand 36" hume head last night after reading a lot of your (and other's) posts about it. I used my fiskars ax as a pseudo hookaroon friday kind of by accident and came home to start researching what style head to get. I'm sure the logrites are nice but I much prefer wood handled tools.


You won't be disappointed, Peavey makes good stuff.
A neighbor of mine has the logrite. It's a good tool but is hard to index in your hand without looking and adjusting.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got a Lotrite Pickaroon, works great and is recommended by serial killers everywhere.


----------



## ETpilot (Jan 27, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Really boosts my productivity, makes my right arm 4' longer, almost eliminates bending over, except to pick up hookaroon.



That is where the straight spike shines. I just stick my hookaroon in the ground and it is easy to find and pick up. I've never used a store bought model but I am really happy with my homemade model. I have rolled and dragged some might large rounds and trunks.


----------



## cnice_37 (Jan 27, 2014)

It is a handy tool indeed. Since joining here, I think Harry (*turnkey4099*) has convinced me and countless others of their value. 



mainewoods said:


> View attachment 330135
> Hookaroon's work very well. I like a pulp hook myself with a little modification. I bend the tip inward slightly,hammer the tip to produce a slight knob and grind the very tip to a point again leaving some of the knob for holding power. Once you sink it in the knob holds the wood much better than a straight point. Yes you do need to bend over more than with a pickeroon but the handle gives a much better grip than a straight shaft pickeroon. JMO



I can't get mine to grab for sh&t. Care to post pics of your modded tip? I tried sharpening with the grinder & file but no go, sits in the shed.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know how you get your hookeroon to stick to the point you can pick up logs with it. Bravo to you. If you like a hookeroon you will like these too:

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Timber-Carrier/Husqvarna-12-Timber-Tongs.axd

A guy brought a couple to a Charity Cut in November. We gathered again last weekend for another Charity Cut. I and 2 other guys had purchased these timber carriers after using them the last time. Good tool for sure.


----------



## wudpirat (Jan 27, 2014)

If it wasn't for my pulp hooks, hookeroon and the pickeroon, my back would be broken.
I've yet to get the correct shape of the tips, I think the Eagleclaw fish hook shape is what I'm looking for.
The pyramid shape bounces out or won't grab.
Wooden handle tools just feel right.

If you have trouble with sharp and pointy, be berry, berry careful.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is buried in the back of my wood truck under 4 feet of snow and ice, but this is a pic of one just like it. Don't let it fool you, that little bend makes all the difference.


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 27, 2014)

I hammer the straight tip inward slightly which allows you to make the little "barb",if you will. Each side will bulge out slightly,which I file even with the rest of the shaft once the "barb" is completed. That little barb is the key to it's gripping power. I use it on oak as well as softer wood.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 27, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> View attachment 330135
> Hookaroon's work very well. I like a pulp hook myself with a little modification. I bend the tip inward slightly,hammer the tip to produce a slight knob and grind the very tip to a point again leaving some of the knob for holding power. Once you sink it in the knob holds the wood much better than a straight point. Yes you do need to bend over more than with a pickeroon but the handle gives a much better grip than a straight shaft pickeroon. JMO



A pulp hood is a nice addition to a hookeroon but it doesn't significantly lengthen your arm. I'd take a hookeroon if I could only have one.

Harry K


----------



## dancan (Jan 27, 2014)

A hookeroon/sappie is next on the list for me and I can see the benefit of having one but it will not replace the ease and speed of unloading 16" wood out of the back of a 1/2 ton with a pulp hook or the ease of hauling manageable size lengths of wood around cradled in 1 arm hooked with the other .
I have a few of the timber carriers , won't trade them either , reach , hook and go great for dragging wood around or transport like the pulp hook carry or use 2 .
Both the tongs and pulp hook are tools that speed up wood processing at the splitter and my hands and wrists thank me at the end of the day because I'm not using them the same way to pick up a round of wood if I didn't have the hook/tong .


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jan 27, 2014)

As Hinerman stated, the log tongs are great for grabbing rounds up to 11-12" diameter & carrying them. Takes no effort to set hooks. Just slide over the sides of the round & as you lift the tips will dig in. Works well with all types of wood to include smooth barked & hard woods. I have a pair of these "Timber Tuff" log tongs I got for $20 ea. 



I have a "Hume" styled hook-a-roon which as others have stated is great for reaching into trailers & truck beds, but for carrying, I prefer the log tongs.


----------



## benp (Jan 27, 2014)

They are an awesome tool and love mine but just be careful with them. 

The week before Christmas I harpooned my boot through both sides down by my ankle. 3 days later I smoked myself in the forehead with the round end while flinging logs off the pile. 

I wound up lucky with only a knot on my forehead as the worst from both instances. 

Great tool, just be mindful.


----------



## colson04 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just ordered a hookaroon the other night. I'm anxiously waiting for the hookaroon, Council Jersey axe and cant hook to arrive now.


----------

